# Leaf tail gecko enclosure thread



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2011)

this morning i obtained my very first pair of saltuarius salebrosus and i have them in a all mesh enclosure zoomed reptibreeze but i really want to see how others keep their leaftails. Exo terra are no longer making their screen enclosures and i had to modify this zoomed enclosure otherwise the substrate would have just fallen out as their is nothing to hold it in. I am hoping that anyone keeping leaftails might post some pics up of their setups. This is a pic of my very basic setup for them.


----------



## Gecksta (Apr 4, 2011)

looks like an easy set up is that all of it


----------



## warren63 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice Sarah, good luck with them. Keep them on a peat/sand mixture and moist. Actually ask Gibblore he does this wonderful creation for a substrate, certainly impressed me. They will love climbing all over that mesh enclosure. Only keep phyllurus so i wont give you too much un-informed advice.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice one Sarah, cant wait to see these guys!!!!


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks Guys, thats why i went with the all mesh enclosure because i figured in a exo terra they would never make use of the glass walls unless i covered them with something .Its a shame you cant get those exo terra cork tiles here they would be ideal. I have coco peat on the floor its moist and i will make sure it stays like that , my only worry is how im going to make it a humid environment in an open type cage , being in Melbourne humidity is nearly non existant .I will be misting them and i will probably keep a water bowl in their cage. They are 18months old, and are currently hiding i assume behind the cork bark , as they are no where to be seen hopefully i can take a pic of them tonight.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Apr 4, 2011)

Colud you put the enclosure in a fish tank standing on its end with the door facing the open end of the tank (the top of the tank), so that it helps keep in the humidity but is still open and accessable from the front?


----------



## Sarah (Apr 5, 2011)

here they are taken just a short while ago,


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow Sarah, they are STUNNING, I am sooo jealous!!!


----------



## Sarah (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks Joshua they look so much better up close and they are really big , needless to say im really happy that i got them.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice Sarah....


----------



## Smithers (Apr 5, 2011)

Im with Josh,..WOW!!!! they are stunners Sarah, very impressive tails and pattern.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks guys.


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful...stunning........goddamnit *sigh* another addition to my "wants" list.


----------



## Rocket (Apr 14, 2011)

I too keep Saltuarius salebrosus. Mine are only 2-3 months old though so not as large as Sarah's. One thing i've noticed about them when young is their somewhat chronic obsession with being upside down (as seen in the enclosure photo). Do they continue to be such acrobatics when older and mature?

They are beautiful geckos with a much more cryptic disposition than other species in my opinion. Although, they are hungry and feed without a fuss.


----------



## python_dan89 (Apr 14, 2011)

awesome geckos you got there


----------



## killimike (Apr 14, 2011)

These guys are crazy!

One Q, what kind of heating are you guys using?


----------



## Sarah (Apr 28, 2011)

hmm its definitely a chronic obsession as mine do it too during the day they hang upside down but come night the male is usually on the move but they definitely are not what i call active geckos even at night. Great pics of yours Rocket im still keeping mine in an all mesh enclosure hopefully they will cope well with the winter temps we get here in Melbourne even with a heat mat the air temp is pretty cool over night. I had some trouble getting mine to eat for the first couple of weeks even though they were known to be fantastic feeders. They still dont finish all their crickets but i think that is due to the cooler weather we now have.


----------



## Clarke.93 (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice looking everyone.
Im getting 4 early next month hopefully still decided weather to get bynoes instead or these guys.
how are they btw i have never kept them before??
Could you rig up a old fish tank to hold these guys since they can climb glass.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 29, 2011)

they can not climb glass at all, they dont have pads they have claws and these when fully grown are huge in comparison, bynoes would also be heaps cheaper.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 4, 2011)

Bump.
Anyone else keep these?
I am looking to make an enclosure to suit some. 
Can we get some more pics?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 4, 2011)

Is it true that they're hard to keep? Because I would LOVE some of these guys.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 4, 2011)

"these are long lived and undemanding captives" :- Keeping Australian Geckos


----------



## Rocket (Jul 4, 2011)

I wouldn't say they are hard to keep but I personally wouldn't recommend them for a beginner such as yourself. If I were you, I'd get another species or two before trying these guys out but obviously, its up to you.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 4, 2011)

Rocket said:


> I wouldn't say they are hard to keep but I personally wouldn't recommend them for a beginner such as yourself. If I were you, I'd get another species or two before trying these guys out but obviously, its up to you.



Thanks Rocket, I know its up to me, but I am happy to listen to advice from anyone with knowledge of them.
What aspects of their husbandry that would make them more difficult to keep over other species?


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 4, 2011)

i miss my leaf tail gecko had one as a kid


----------



## Rocket (Jul 4, 2011)

I was given the same recommendation many years ago from an experienced keeper when I considered keeping them.

To me, they require expert and knowledgeable care simply due to their low numbers in captivity. There numbers need to be brought up a bit in my opinion and people with experience would certainly understand the requirements of reproduction, incubation and hatchling care greater than a beginner. Also, they are somewhat undemanding but I wouldn't call them basic either...well, not in comparison to other Nephrurus, Diplodactylus etc...

Here's some recent photos of mine...


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 4, 2011)

I see where you're coming from Rocket. 
I understand they are slow maturing, and I can see how we as keepers have a certain responsibility to keep these species available for future generations.
It doesn't however change the fact I would like some, just maybe not right now 

also nice pics, how big are those?


----------



## Rocket (Jul 4, 2011)

They would be approximately 160mm total length... I haven't measured them as they tend to get left alone.

They are rather difficult to track down, I was lucky to get the offer from a friend at a bargain price.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 4, 2011)

Leaf tale geckos are so cool I love them but hard to find if anyones breeding them yell out I'll get some.


----------



## 101danielle (Mar 22, 2012)

*Leaf Tails*

hi, was wondering if you new anyone that was selling leaf tail gecko?
thanks


----------

